# Error message not enough Memory to play a game



## smokehouse (Sep 7, 2011)

Im try a game for my Daughter Nancy Drew: Message in a Haunted Mansion

I know my computer can handle it but Im getting this error message below.
I noticed the bottom one that failed says Q:0MB of free disk space.
Is this right?

16MB of memory is required to run this program
Fail Your computer has > than 0 MB of memory

Recommended Install requires 200 MB of free disk space
Pass C:2047MB of free disk space
Fail Q:0MB of free disk space




Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Intel Pentium E5700 @3.00 GHZ
4.00 GB Dual Channel DDR
1024MB GeForce GT 430 (PNY)
625GB Western Digital HD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the Q drive on your PC? 
Make sure you have the installation path set correctly to the C: drive and if you use a USB memory stick as a ready boost device remove it while installing.


----------



## smokehouse (Sep 7, 2011)

Im not sure what Q: is. This is what it says in my computer as local Hard Drives: 

Local Disk C:
356G of 570G free

and next it says

Microsoft Office Click-to-run 2010
(Protected)(Q

I don't have any other HD in there that I know of beside my C drive. I had an External Hard Drive which dosen't work anymore.

How do I set the installation path?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Office Click to Run uses what's called a Virtual drive in an effort to protect the system from any malware> An overview of Microsoft Office Click-to-Run for Office 2010

Should not interfere with the installation process unless the game was downloaded through an office app?

If you are installing from a CD, it should be asking where you want to install the game make sure to select C:/ programs.

Also since it's an older game run the setup in compatibility mode for Windows XP giving it Admin Permissions. 

See this sticky for instructions > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------

